# Cross cut sleds



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Which do you prefer the single fence in the rear or the double front and back fences?
I like the single fence myself. More room for larger stock.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

I don't usually build really large things and prefer my sled to have both a front and back fence.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I like to align the board to a fence in the front. I feel like trying to hold it against a fence across the table would be awkward and dangerous. I have three sleds for various sizes: one with a 12" width capacity, one with 18" and one with 27". The 27 inch is about my limit for usability, but still allows me to crosscut pretty much any cabinet component. The smaller ones are lighter and easier to use for smaller pieces.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've not made a 1 fence sled but since I am constantly setting it aside to make cuts without the sled, I would worry that it would be hard to keep it flat. Have you seen that to be a problem?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I actually have 5 sleds…from small to large, and everything in between….But the sled I use the most is this one:

Sorry about the pictures looking like that…!!


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have both, a smaller one for short pieces that just has runners and a back no bottom. Then a larger one with a front and a back. I made one for miters with a back but I don't recommend it. Had to take it off more than a few times to account for special cuts.

My 2 cents worth anyway.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Other than stability, what is the purpose of the back fence? I built a big hurkin sled with f&b fences and turned it back into pieces of birch ply as I never used it as it was a pain to move and store. My Incra miter sled is starting to earn it's keep. *Incredibly* accurate as I've been making jewelry boxes and frames lately.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Other than stability, what is the purpose of the back fence? I built a big hurkin sled with f&b fences and turned it back into pieces of birch ply as I never used it as it was a pain to move and store. My Incra miter sled is starting to earn it s keep. *Incredibly* accurate as I ve been making jewelry boxes and frames lately.
> 
> - Andybb


While it does help stabilize the bottom I see no other real need for it. I researched alot of different sizes of builds before making my own. Big sleds work great for larger work, if you do that alot. Then of course you have the issue as you mentioned of "where do I put this thing?". My approach was what would I use it for, then where will I put it, then build it accordingly. Took longer to work out the details but in the end I built one that suites my needs, and has a place that is not a pain to get to and use, or in the way well mostly. LOL

See this link for my built and storage place.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I use the back fence to stand them up on the floor. Having them oriented like that makes it natural to pick up and lay on the saw. They also take up less floor space when standing up.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm new with sleds, but I thought the top fence was to keep the tracks running parallel.
Without the top fence what holds the tracks together?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

The runners. It'll work fine though.

If I can't cut it with the 26" capacity on mine I pull the front off and put it back in after.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here are a few more of my sleds….The one behind the big sled is a panel cutter…..One is for dados, and the small one is for, naturally, smaller stock…..


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I have an 1100 sq' shop with 12' ceilings. I have a special hanger for the fence. I can cut a 36" dado in plywood stock. Since I do mostly Specialty Kitchen and wall mounted cabinetry and shelving units it is a must have in my shop. Just placed the metal rails on it 'cuz the Plastic ones were worn to the point of wobbeling. I got them from Lee Valley. they are 25,3/4" long with "T" guides in the front so it doesn't flip up when I pull it out past the slots too much.


----------

